# قانون حفظ الطاقة في القرآن الكريم



## ricielectric (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله الذي نظم الكون بعلمه وقدرته وحدد الكمية والعدد والميزان والمقدار، وفتق السماء والأرض بعد الرتق لتبدأ قصة تشكل الكون بعد القول منه كن فكان كما أراد الله له أن يكون وخلق السماوات والأرض وقدر الأقوات وأرسى الجبال الراسيات والحمد لله الذي شق الأرض فانبجست عيونا وأنهارا من العذب الزلال، وخلق البحار وشكل الأمطار وأنزله من السماء بمقدار، والحمد لله الذي قدر الأعمار والأرزاق لمخلوقاته، وحدد زمن الخلق بأطوار كل طور في يومين لنسير في الأرض ونعلم عمر الكون بالدراسة والتأمل بآيات الله البينات ونقر بأن الله وحده المحيط بكل شيء وهو على كل شيء قدير .

{الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث(تخلق) من العدم ولكن تتحول من شكل لآخر }.. هذا هو قانون حفظ الطاقة. ولقد استنتج العلماء هذا القانون والطاقة موجودة، يحسون بها ويرون آثارها، واستنتجوا البدايات الأولى لفجر البناء الكوني المنظم وفق قوانين مبنية على أساس من الدقة العالية والإتقان الفريد الذي لايمكن تصوره إلا بوجود منظم ومسبب لهذا البناء الذي كان كتلة صغيرة منكمشة على بعضها ذات كثافة عالية وحجم صغير لتنفجر(تنفتق) وتولد الكون الذي نعيش بين مكوناته كمادة وطاقة وزمان ومكان.وهذا ما يسمى بنظرية(الانفجار الأعظم) الذي عُلِمَ منها الأجزاء الأولى من الثانية لهذه البداية الكونية المنظمة، منذ هذه الأجزاء بدأت قصة الكون والكتلة الأولى التي تحمل في مضمونها الطاقة المفترض أن تكون البداية، ولكن ماذا كان قبل ذالك ؟

أين الزمان والمكان أين الطاقة والمادة ؟

الطاقة لا تخلق لأنها كمية ثابتة خلقت عندما قال لها الله سبحانه (كن) فكانت وتكونت وقدرت بتقدير منه وبكمية محددة لا تزيد عنها ولا تنقص إلى أن يشاء الله، وشاء الله تعالى بتقديره وعلمه وكرمه وتفضله على مخلوقاته أن تتحول هذه الطاقة من شكل إلى آخر وفق قوانين سنّها الله (جل في علاه) لها وسخرها لتكون لنا آية وعبرة. قال الله تعالى: { إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر}، (سورة القمر:الآية: 49).. {وكان أمر الله قدرا مقدورا}، (سورة الأحزاب: الآية 38).

والطاقة هي العمل المبذول وتساوي القوة المقدمة خلال انتقال معين، وللطاقة أنواع يمكن الانتقال بينها بالتحول من شكل لآخر .

وقد بين القرآن الكريم حقائق مذهلة في العلوم الذرية والنووية قد لا يتسع ذكرها في هذا البحث ولنا عودة لها في مباحث قادمة بعونه تعالى. ومن ذلك حقيقة تحول الطاقة إلى مادة وبالعكس وهو ما جاء في آيات عدة تتعلق بنزول الملائكة -وهم أجسام طاقية نورانية- وتمثلهم بصيغة البشر المادية مثل قوله تعالى: )فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ حِجَاباً فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَراً سَوِيّاً) (مريم:17)، وكذلك قوله تعالى في قصة الملائكة الكرام الذين نزلوا بصيغة بشر لغرض معاقبة قوم لوط لما أفسدوا واستحدثوا من رذائل، كما جاء في قوله تعالى )فَلَمَّا رَأى أَيْدِيَهُمْ لا تَصِلُ إِلَيْهِ نَكِرَهُمْ وَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً قَالُوا لا تَخَفْ إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمِ لُوطٍ) (هود:70)(*). 

والطاقة والمادة اسمان للشيء نفسه، وهذا موضح بقول الله تعالى: )قَالَ الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ عِلْمٌ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ مُسْتَقِرّاً عِنْدَهُ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ وَمَنْ شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ) (النمل:40). 

هنا يبرز قانون تحول الطاقة لمادة والعكس، والذي ينص على التحول بينهما وفق القانون الفيزيائي المهم التالي: [الطاقة = الكتلة مضروبة بمربع سرعة االضوء (E=MC*C)].

حيث : الرمز (E ) يمثل الطاقة، والرمز M يمثل الكتلة، والرمز C يمثل سرعة الضوء.

هذا القانون وضعه العالم الألماني (البرت انشتاين) حيث يمكن من خلاله تحويل الطاقة إلى مادة والمادة إلى طاقة في العصر الحديث لما نمتلك من التقنيات العلمية من المسرعات (معجلات الجسيمات) التي بدورها تحول الأجسام المادية إلى طاقة حرارية أو كهرطيسية تستطيع التحرك بسرعة الضوء، وبذالك تنتقل المادة المتحولة إلى طاقة إلى أي مكان نريد بسرعة الضوء وتتحول مرة ثانية إلى مادة كما كانت، ولكن دون أن تكون مرتبة كما كانت قبل التحول. وهنا يكمن الإعجاز الرباني في آيات القرآن الكريم عندما استطاع الذي عنده علم من الكتاب بنقل عرش الملكة بلقيس بنفس الترتيب الذي كان عليه .



لندرس قوانين الحفظ من الخصوص إلى العموم

قوانين حفظ المادة 

1– المعادلات الكيميائية 
نحن نعلم أن كمية المواد الداخلة بالتفاعل الكيميائي تساوي كمية المواد الناتجة عن التفاعل ولذالك نوازن المعادلة بعد كتابة رموزها وهذا ما نص عليه قانون ( الكتل الثابتة )، ومن هذا التوازن نفهم أن المادة لم تفنى وإنما تحولت إلى مواد أخرى، ولديك بعض المعادلات المعبرة مثل قانون الماء الكيميائي وهو :

جزيء هدرجين (H2)+ جزيء أوكسجين (O2) = جزيء من الماء(H2O) 

(H2 + O2 = H2O).. ولكن المعادلة تحتاج لموازنة لتصبح صحيحة وفق قانون حفظ المادة ومنه تصبح كما يلي :

2H2 +O2 = 2H2O

هذا بالنسبة للجزيئات أما بالنسبة لأحد عناصر الذرة لنأخذ مثلا معادلة تحول النيترون التالية :

n = p + e- + u

حيث تحول النيترون إلى بروتون وإلكترون وطاقة، وبما أن النيترون شحنته معدومة نجد في الطرف الثاني من المعادلة الكترون شحنته سالبة وبروتون شحنته موجبة والشحنتان متساويتان وبإشارة مختلفة ومنه ينتج أن مجموع الشحنات يساوي الصفر، أما بالنسبة للكتلة فالمعادلة متوازنة لوجود الطاقة في الطرف الثاني وسبق أن علمنا قانون التحويل بين الطاقة والمادة،

وهذا يعني أن المواد وحتى الجسيمات دون الذرية محفوظة ككتل وشحنات.

2 – ثبات كمية الأمطار في الأرض 

يقول سبحانه وتعالى (وَالَّذِي نَزَّلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء بِقَدَرٍ فَأَنشَرْنَا بِهِ بَلْدَةً مَّيْتًا كَذَلِكَ تُخْرَجُونَ {11}) سورة الزخرف. وقوله جلّ في علاه (وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء بِقَدَرٍ فَأَسْكَنَّاهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَإِنَّا عَلَى ذَهَابٍ بِهِ لَقَادِرُونَ {18} ) سورة المؤمنون.

جزى الله العلي القدير من تحدث عن هذه الظاهرة (ثبات كمية الأمطار ) وشرحها الشرح الوافي والكافي لكل متعلم.

قدر الله سبحانه أن تتبخر مياه البحار والمحيطات والأنهار وغيرها من المسطحات المائية بنسب قدرها الله تعالى لها لتتكاثف في الجو بشكل غيوم ثقيلة يخرج الماء من خلالها بكمية يعلمها الله تعالى دون فناء أي قطرة أو فرارها من نطاق الأرض لأن الله تعالى جعل السماء حافظا لها ولنا بقوله سبحانه (وجعلنا السماء سقفا محفوظا). لتعود المياه إلى الأرض بنفس النسبة وبتوزيع مذهل، وهذا ما عبر عنه الرسول الكريم صلوات الله عليه وسلامه قبل أربعة عشر قرناً في الحديث الذي يرويه ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه قال: (ما من عام بأقل مطرا من عام ولكن الله تعالى يصرفه حيث يشاء ثم تلا هذه الآية { ولقد صرفناه بينهم ليذكروا فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا})(1).

وهذه حقيقة علمية يعترف بها اليوم كل العلماء هي ثبات كمية الأمطار كل عام، ومن هذا الحديث الشريف وغيره من الأحاديث النبوية تعلمنا أن الرسول الكريم ما ينطق عن الهوى إنما كلامه من وحي الله تعالى ليعلمنا حقيقة الكون بما فيه من صغيرة وكبيرة (9)، (10)، (11)، (12)، (13)، (14)، (15).

قوانين الحفظ في الإنسان 

من تقدير الله سبحانه وتعالى وحكمته البالغة في خلق البشر تقدير الأعمار بزمن محدود يعيشونه على هذه الأرض ليقدموا عملهم بعد انقضاءه والإتقان في خلق الإنسان من النطفة إلى أحسن تقويم ونجد الكمية وحفظها هنا بالحمض الريبي النووي والمورثات والصبغيات وإنتاج الغدد الصم وغيرها ، وإذا اختل هذا العدد لحصلت الطفرات وكان الإنسان مشوها، ليس هذا فقط وإنما بكل جزء من الأجزاء البشرية التي تقوم بعملها على قدر خصه الله سبحانه لها لا تزيد ولا تنقص، وإذا حصل الخلل بالزيادة أو النقصان أصبح الإنسان مريضا أو مشوها، والله وحده الذي أحصى كل شيء عددا وهو القائل سبحانه في سورة الجن، {ليعلم أن قد أبلغوا رسالات ربهم وأحاط بما لديهم وأحصى كل شيء عددا}. الآية: 28. وقال أيضا: {إنما إلهكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو وسع كل شيء علما}.

والله سبحانه يعلم مقدار الحمل من الأيام ومقدار (عدد) البويضات الناتجة من المبيض الذي يخرج منه إلى القناة الناقلة لها بتقديره وعلمه وهو القائل سبحانه( اللّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْمِلُ كُلُّ أُنثَى وَمَا تَغِيضُ الأَرْحَامُ وَمَا تَزْدَادُ وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ عِندَهُ بِمِقْدَار)ٍ، (الرعد: 8).

ونجد في تفسير الجلالين للإمام جلال الدين السيوطي: (الله يعلم ما تحمل كل أنثى) من ذكر وأنثى وواحد ومتعدد وغير ذلك (وما تغيض) تنقص (الأرحام) من مدة الحمل (وما تزداد) منه (وكل شيء عنده بمقدار) بقدر واحد لا يتجاوزه.

صنع الله تعالى في الكون والبيئة

يقول ( وَتَرَى الْجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً وَهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَابِ صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَفْعَلُونَ)، (سورة النمل: 88). فمن الشمس وحركتها والأرض ودورانها وارتفاع الدرع الواقي وطبقاته والنسب الثابتة والمحددة من الغازات ومن كتل المواد والذرات ومكوناتها وكل ما نراه حولنا إنما هو مخلوق على درجة عالية من الإتقان العجيب والصنع الفريد، إن كل ما خلقه الله تعالى في الكون والبيئة قد خلقه بمقادير محدودة وكمية معينة وصفات مميزة لتكون قادرة على توفير سبل الحياة الملائمة لكل المخلوقات الحية وهنا نجد اجمل وصف عن الاتزان في الكون والبيئة بقول الله تعالى {وخلق كل شيء فقدره تقديراً}.. {إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر}.

علمنا الآن أن الطاقة والمادة والشحنة والأمطار أشياء ثابتة ومقدرة بتقدير بالغ الروعة والنظام والدقة العالية التي تفوق التصور لندرك بالعقل أن هذا كله لا يمكن أن يكون بمحض الصدفة إنما بمدبر ومبدع ومصور هو الله الواحد الخالق الذي خلق كل شيء وقدره تقديرا .

وبالعودة لخلق الكون ونشوءه علمنا أن الطاقة خلقت بقول الله سبحانه (كن) فكانت والطاقة والمادة اسمان للشيء نفسه وتلازم خلقها مع الزمان والمكان .

هذه هي مكونات الكون الأساسية وعلى كل ما تقدم نجد أن كل شيء في هذا الكون محفوظ بكمية محدودة وعدد معلوم عند خالقه لا تزيد عنها ولا تنقص .

فما من شيء خلقه الله إلا بقدر ونظام متقن، والنظام هو أساس الكون الرحيب الواسع ولو فسد النظام في الكون لفسد أمر السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن، هذا هو خلق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه قال سبحانه وتعالى (أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون )، (النحل: 17). 

رأي المفسرين الأوائل في معنى (القدر)

جاء في الجامع لأحكام القرآن للإمام القرطبي في تفسير الآيات الكريمات (47 – 49) من سورة القمر في قوله تعالى: {إن المجرمين في ضلال وسعر* يوم يسحبون في النار على وجوههم ذوقوا مس سقر* إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر*}.

قدر الأشياء؛ أي علم مقاديرها وأحوالها وأزمانها قبل إيجادها، ثم أوجد منها ما سبق في علمه أنه يوجده على نحو ما سبق في علمه، فلا يحدث حدث في العالم العلوي والسفلي إلا وهو صادر عن علمه تعالى وقدرته وإرادته دون خلقه، وأن الخلق ليس لهم فيها إلا نوع اكتساب ومحاولة ونسبة وإضافة، وأن ذلك كله إنما حصل لهم بتيسير الله تعالى وبقدرته وتوفيقه وإلهامه، سبحانه لا إله إلا هو، ولا خالق غيره وفي قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام كتب الله مقادير الخلائق قبل أن يخلق السماوات والأرض بخمسين ألف سنة قال: وعرشه على الماء)(2).

فقوله: (قدر الله المقادير) جمع مقدار، وهو الشيء الذي يعرف به قدر الشيء وكميته كالمكيال والميزان، وقد يستعمل بمعنى القدر نفسه، وهو الكمية والكيفية (قبل أن يخلق السماوات والأرض)

وجاء في صحيح مسلم(3) - (كل شيء بقدر) أي جميع الأمور إنما هي بتقدير اللّه في الأزل فالذي قدر لا بد أن يقع والمراد كل المخلوقات أي بتقدير محكم وهو تعلق الإرادة الأزلية المقتضية لنظام الموجودات على ترتيب (حتى العجز) التقصير فيما يجب فعله أو من الطاعة أو أعم.

ومنه نجد أن كتب التفسير جميعها تشير أن قدرة تعني إيجاد كل شيء على قدر مخصوص وتقدير معين في ذاته وخصائصه، والقدر تحديد كل محدود بحده الذي يوجد به . هذا تقدير بالغ الدقة من صنع الخالق الذي أعطى لكل عنصر أو مكون من مكونات البيئة طبيعته الكمية والنوعية ووظيفته وعلاقته بالمكونات الأخرى .

وفي الجامع لأحكام القرآن للإمام القرطبي(4) في معنى قوله تعالى في سورة الجن. الآية: 28 {ليعلم أن قد أبلغوا رسالات ربهم وأحاط بما لديهم وأحصى كل شيء عددا}، قال: (وأحصى كل شيء عددا" أي أحاط بعدد كل شيء وعرفه وعلمه فلم يخف عليه منه شيء. و"عددا" نصب على الحال، أي أحصى كل شيء في حال العدد، وإن شئت على المصدر، أي أحصى وعد كل شيء عددا، فيكون مصدر الفعل المحذوف. فهو سبحانه المحصي المحيط العالم الحافظ لكل شيء وقد بينا جميعه في الكتاب الأسنى، في شرح أسماء الله الحسنى. والحمد لله وحده).

وجاء في مختصر تفسير ابن كثير اختصار الصابوني (5) في تفسير الآية(20) من سورة طه في قوله تعالى : {وسع كل شيء علما} أي هو عالم بكل شيء، أحاط بكل شيء علماً وأحصى كل شيء عدداً، فلا يغرب عنه مثقال ذرة، كما قال تعالى: {وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على اللّه رزقها، ويعلم مستقرها ومستودعها كل في كتاب مبين}.

أما رأي علماء اللغة العربية في معنى (القدر و المقدار والعدد) فنقرأ في لسان العرب للعلامة لابن المنظور(6) : ( قدر: القَدِيرُ والقادِرُ: من صفات الله عز وجل يكونان من القُدْرَة، ويكونان من التقدير. وقوله تعالى: إِن الله على كل شيء قدير؛ من القُدْرة، فالله عز وجل على كل شيء قدير، والله سبحانه مُقَدِّرُ كُلِّ شيء وقاضيه. قال ابن الأَثير: في أَسماء الله تعالى القادِرُ والمُقْتَدِرُ والقَدِيرُ، فالقادر اسم فاعل من قَدَرَ يَقْدِرُ، والقَدِير فعيل منه، وهو للمبالغة، والمقتدر مُفْتَعِلٌ من اقْتَدَرَ، وهو أَبلغ. وجاء في التهذيب: قال الليث: القَدَرُ القَضاء المُوَفَّقُ. يقال: قَدَّرَ الإِله كذا تقديراً، وإِذا وافق الشيءُ الشيءَ قلت: جاءه قَدَرُه. وقال ابن سيده: القَدْرُ والقَدَرُ القضاء والحُكْم، وهو ما يُقَدِّره الله عز وجل من القضاء ويحكم به من الأُمور. وقَدَرَ الرزقَ يَقْدِرُهُ: قَسَمه. والقَدْرُ والقُدْرَةُ. القُدْرَةُ مصدر قولك قَدَرَ على الشيء قُدْرَة أَي مَلَكه، فهو قادِرٌ وقَدِيرٌ. واقْتَدَرَ الشيءَ: جعله قَدْراً. وقوله: عند مَلِيكٍ مُقْتَدِرٍ؛ أَي قادِرٍ. والقَدْرُ: الغِنى واليَسارُ، وهو من ذلك لأَنه كُلَّه قُوَّةٌ. وقدْرُ كل شيء ومِقْدارُه: مِقْياسُه. وقَدَرَ الشيءَ بالشيء يَقْدُرُه قَدْراً وقَدَّرَه: قاسَه).

عدد: العَدُّ: إِحْصاءُ الشيءِ، عَدَّه يَعُدُّه عَدّاً وتَعْداداً، وعَدَّةً وعَدَّدَه. والعَدَدُ في قوله تعالى: وأَحْصَى كلَّ شيءٍ عَدَداً؛ له معنيان: يكون أَحصى كل شيء معدوداً فيكون نصبه على الحال، يقال: عددت الدراهم عدّاً وما عُدَّ فهو مَعْدود وعَدَد، كما يقال: نفضت ثمر الشجر نَفْضاً، والمَنْفُوضُ نَفَضٌ، ويكون معنى قوله: أَحصى كل شيء عدداً؛ أَي إِحصاء فأَقام عدداً مقام الإِحصاء لأَنه بمعناه، والاسم العدد والعديد(6).

وجاء في مفردات ألفاظ القرآن للأصفهاني(7) كتاب القاف عن القدر: (والقدر والتقدير: تبين كمية الشيء. يقال: قدرته وقدرته، وقدره بالتشديد: أعطاه القدرة. يقال: قدرني الله على كذا وقواني عليه، فتقدير الله الأشياء على وجهين: أحدهما: بإعطاء القدرة. والثاني: بأن يجعلها على مقدار مخصوص ووجه مخصوص حسبما اقتضت الحكمة، وذلك أن فعل الله تعالى ضربان: ضرب أوجده بالفعل، ومعنى إيجاده بالفعل أن أبدعه كاملا دفعة لا تعتريه الزيادة والنقصان إلى إن يشاء أن يفنيه، أو يبدله كالسماوات وما فيها. ومنها ما جعل أصوله موجودة بالفعل وأجزاءه بالقوة، وقدره على وجه لا يتأتى منه غير ما قدره فيه، كتقديره في النواة أن ينبت منها النخل دون التفاح والزيتون. والقدر: وقت الشيء المقدر له، والمكان المقدر له، قال: {إلى قدر معلوم} (المرسلات/22)، وقال: {فسالت أودية بقدرها} (الرعد/17)، أي: بقدر المكان المقدر لأن يسعها).

أما ما جاء في معنى الإحصاء فنقرأ في مفردات ألفاظ القرآن للأصفهاني(7) كتاب الحاء: (أحصى، الإحصاء: التحصيل بالعدد، يقال: قد أحصيت كذا، وذلك من لفظ الحصا، واستعمال ذلك فيه من حيث إنهم كانوا يعتمدونه بالعد كاعتمادنا فيه على الأصابع، قال الله تعالى: {وأحصى كل شيء عددا} (الجن/28)، أي: حصله وأحاط به. وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أحصاها دخل الجنة) (الحديث عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسما، مائة إلا واحدا، من أحصاها دخل الجنة، إنه وتر يحب الوتر))(8).

أوجه الإعجاز

من آيات الله البينات علمنا كما فهم السلف الصالح من المفسرين الأوائل وفحول اللغة العربية أن الطاقة و كل شيء في هذا الكون مخلوق و محفوظ بقدر مخصوص وكمية محددة وعدد أحصاه الخالق وحده ومن هذا كله ندرك أن كتب التفسير كنز كبير فيه من العلوم ما لم يدركه العلماء من كافة الاختصاصات، وهذا واضح في تفسير الإمام القرطبي وابن كثير، أليس هذا سبق علمي للمفسرين الأوائل ، ولكن نحن من قصر في متابعة المسيرة التي بدءوها، ولم يترك كتاب الله تعالى صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا وضرب لنا لها مثلا لنتأمل ونتفكر ونتدبر في خلق الله، والله أعلم.


المراجع:القرآن الكريم
سنن البيهقي الكبرى [ جزء 3 - صفحة 363 ]. وجاء في المستدرك [ جزء 2 - صفحة 437 ] عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : ما من عام أمطر عام ولكن الله يصرفه حيث يشاء ثم قرأ { و لقد صرفناه بينهم }. وقال هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين و لم يخرجاه. تعليق الذهبي قي التلخيص : على شرط البخاري ومسلم. 
صحيح مسلم [ جزء 4 - صفحة 2044 ]، عن عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص قال: : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول كتب الله مقادير الخلائق قبل أن يخلق السماوات والأرض بخمسين ألف سنة قال وعرشه على الماء.. قال شراح الحديث: ( كتب الله مقادير الخلائق ) قال العلماء المراد تحديد وقت الكتابة في اللوح المحفوظ أو غيره لا أصل التقدير فإن ذلك أزلي لا أول له ( وعرشه على الماء ) أي قبل خلق السموات والأرض. 
صحيح مسلم(ج/5) في الحديث رقم (6314 ). 
تفسير الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي. 
مختصر تفسير ابن كثير اختصار الصابوني (ج/2) 
لسان العرب للعلامة لابن المنظور متن الكتاب. 
مفردات ألفاظ القرآن للأصفهاني. 
صحيح البخاري [ جزء 2 - صفحة 981 ]. وأخرجه مسلم في الذكر والدعاء والتوبة باب في أسماء الله تعالى وفضل من أحصاها رقم 2677 . ( أحصاها ) عدها جميعها ولم يقتصر على بعض منها وقيل حفظها وقيل غير ذلك . ومناسبة الحديث للباب وجود الاستثناء فيه.. وفي صحيح مسلم [ جزء 4 - صفحة 2062 ] قال : وزاد همام عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنه وتر يحب الوتر. 
الطاقة وآفاقها المستقبلية الدكتور المهندس مظفر صلاح الدين شعبان . 
هندسة الفيزياء النووية للدكتور مطاوع الأشهب. 
المصدر " آيات قرآنية في مشكاة العلم " د . يحيى المحجرى. 
الإشارات الكونية في القرآن الكريم ومغزى دلالتها العلمية‏(103)‏ للدكتور زغلول نجار


----------



## sabadala (2 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع


----------



## كيمياء المحبة (29 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع راقي عاشت الأيادي


----------



## rafahalhafez (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## امزهر نوراادين (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
ولكن الموضوع منقول من موقع 


http://moon15.do-goo.net/t125-topic


مبدأ حفظ الطاقة في القرآن الكريم
بقلم : حسن بن يوسف شهاب الدين
أستاذ فيزياء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذي نظم الكون بعلمه وقدرته وحدد الكمية والعدد والميزان والمقدار , وفتق السماء والأرض بعد الرتق لتبدأ قصة تشكل الكون بعد القول منه كن فكان كما أراد الله له أن يكون وخلق السماوات والأرض وقدر الأقوات وأرسى الجبال الراسيات والحمد لله الذي شق الأرض فانبجست عيونا وأنهارا من العذب الزلال , وخلق البحار وشكل الأمطار وأنزله من السماء بمقدار , والحمد لله الذي قدر الأعمار والأرزاق لمخلوقاته , وحدد زمن الخلق بأطوار كل طور في يومين لنسير في الأرض ونعلم عمر الكون بالدراسة والتأمل بآيات الله البينات ونقر بأن الله وحده المحيط بكل شيء وهو على كل شيء قدير .



{الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث(تخلق) من العدم ولكن تتحول من شكل لآخر }​


----------



## pic2007 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لنفرض صحة ما ذهب اليه استاذ الفيزياء بشأن القانون الاول و وروده في القرآن، لكن ماذا عن القانون الثاني؟
فهل هو ايضا موجود في القرآن العظيم؟
وان كان هذا القانون غير موجود في القرآن أفلا يعني هذا بأن هذا القانون هو خاطئ

وشكرا.


----------



## jomma (15 نوفمبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> ولكن الموضوع منقول من موقع ​
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك دكتور محمد على هذه المداخلة، القرآن الكريم يدعم القانون الثاني بقوله تعالى:

*"يَوْمَ نَطْوِي السَّمَاءَ كَطَيِّ السِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ وَعْدًا عَلَيْنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ" [الأنبياء:104].*​ 
*لآحظت ان البعض بداء يتكلم عن القانون الثاني وآمل ان يتمكنوا من ربطه بهذه الآية الكريمة.:81:*


----------



## pic2007 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> بارك الله فيك دكتور محمد على هذه المداخلة، القرآن الكريم يدعم القانون الثاني بقوله تعالى:
> 
> *"يَوْمَ نَطْوِي السَّمَاءَ كَطَيِّ السِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ وَعْدًا عَلَيْنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ" [الأنبياء:104].*​
> *لآحظت ان البعض بداء يتكلم عن القانون الثاني وآمل ان يتمكنوا من ربطه بهذه الآية الكريمة.:81:*


فقوله تعالى: يَوْمَ نَطْوِي السَّمَاءَ [الأنبياء:104]، مثل قوله تعالى: وَالسماوات مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ [الزمر:67]، سبحانه وتعالى. 
فتخيل هذه السماوات التي خلقها الله تبارك وتعالى ولم نر منها إلا الشيء اليسير من هذه النجوم والكواكب، والأجرام المواجهة للأرض، فكم يكون حجمها؟! 
إن حجمها عظيم لا يتخيل، وجميعها يطويها الله تبارك وتعالى، فيطوي السماوات كلها بيمينه. 
وقوله تعالى: كَطَيِّ السِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ [الأنبياء:104]، فالسجل هو جلدة الكتاب وما بداخلها، فهو الكتاب نفسه، 
فكأنه يقول: الصفحات نطويها، ويغلق الكتاب على ما فيه. فيطويها كلها ويقفلها على بعضها، ويضم بعضها إلى بعض سبحانه وتعالى، 
قال تعالى: يَوْمَ نَطْوِي السَّمَاءَ كَطَيِّ السِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ [الأنبياء:104]، وهذه قراءة الجمهور. 
وقرأ أبو جعفر : (( يوم تطوى السماء كطي السجل للكتاب )). 
وأما قراءة: لِلْكُتُبِ [الأنبياء:104]، فهي قراءة حفص عن عاصم ، و حمزة و الكسائي و خلف ، 
وأما باقي القراء فقرءوا: ((للكتاب)). والمعنى: أنك كما تطوي الكتاب وتغلقه، فيضم بعضها إلى بعض، وهذا الكلام الذي يقوله علماء الفلك اليوم، 
فهم يقولون: إن الكون كله كان شيئاً واحداً، ثم انفجر انفجاراً عظيماً، فلا يزال يتباعد، ويوسع الله عز وجل السماوات والأجرام، ويبعد بعضها عن بعض إلى درجة معينة، هذا هو كلام علماء الفلك، ولا يهمنا كلامهم بشيء، إلا أنه قد قاله الله عز وجل من قبل. فقد أخبر سبحانه أنه خلق السماوات والأرضين، وأنه سيجمعهم مرة ثانية، 
هؤلاء علماء الفلك الكفار يقولون: إن السماوات والأرض سيرجعن وينضم بعضهن إلى بعض، 
وقد أخبر سبحانه وتعالى بهذه الحقيقة وأنه سيوسع هذا الكون كما قال سبحانه: وَإِنَّا لَمُوسِعُونَ [الذاريات:47]، 
فهو يوسع الكون لدرجة معينة حسب كلام علماء الفلك، وسيصل إلى أن سرعة الاتساع تقل وتقل، حتى يصبح الكون هو القوة الطاردة المركزية التي تبتعد لبعيد، وتصبح قوة الشد بين الكواكب مع بعضها متساوية، ثم لابد في النهاية من أن تزيد واحدة على الأخرى، وهنا يبتدئ الاقتراب حتى تنكمش كلها في الأرض، وهنا تطوى السماوات والأرضون، وكل شيء يطوى مرة أخرى.

وأخيراً نود أن نقول: إن للعلماء اليوم عدة آراء تتلخص في أن الكون سيستمر في التوسع، ولكن هذه النظرية لا تجيب على سؤال مهم: من أين سيأتي الكون بالطاقة اللانهائية اللازمة للتوسع اللانهائي؟

منقول

تحياتي


----------



## jomma (15 نوفمبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> فهم يقولون: إن الكون كله كان شيئاً واحداً، ثم انفجر انفجاراً عظيماً، فلا يزال يتباعد، ويوسع الله عز وجل السماوات والأجرام، ويبعد بعضها عن بعض إلى درجة معينة، هذا هو كلام علماء الفلك، ولا يهمنا كلامهم بشيء، إلا أنه قد قاله الله عز وجل من قبل. فقد أخبر سبحانه أنه خلق السماوات والأرضين، وأنه سيجمعهم مرة ثانية،
> هؤلاء علماء الفلك الكفار يقولون: إن السماوات والأرض سيرجعن وينضم بعضهن إلى بعض،
> وقد أخبر سبحانه وتعالى بهذه الحقيقة وأنه سيوسع هذا الكون كما قال سبحانه: وَإِنَّا لَمُوسِعُونَ [الذاريات:47]،
> فهو يوسع الكون لدرجة معينة حسب كلام علماء الفلك، وسيصل إلى أن سرعة الاتساع تقل وتقل، حتى يصبح الكون هو القوة الطاردة المركزية التي تبتعد لبعيد، وتصبح قوة الشد بين الكواكب مع بعضها متساوية، ثم لابد في النهاية من أن تزيد واحدة على الأخرى، وهنا يبتدئ الاقتراب حتى تنكمش كلها في الأرض، وهنا تطوى السماوات والأرضون، وكل شيء يطوى مرة أخرى.
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك سيد بيك، سألت سؤال مهم من اين سيأتي الكون بالطاقة؟ مما اضطرني للإجابة. انا سعيد جدا اليوم لأنك اعترفت بأن الكون لن يأتي بطاقة إضافية، وهذا يا سيدي الكريم هو بعينه قانون حفظ الطاقة الذي لم تؤمن به. هل رفعت الراية البيضاء؟ ام انك سوف تتراجع عن كلامك؟

نعم الطاقة التي خلقها الله في بداية الخليقة *ثابتة في مقدارها* (قانون حفظ الطاقة)، ولكنها *تفقد تركيزها* (القانون الثاني)، وعندما يصل التركيز إلى اقل مستوياته عندها تطوى السماء، ووعد الله بأنه عز وجل سوف يعيد الخلق من جديد، قد يحدث هذا اليوم او بعد الف سنة او مليون سنة او مليارات من السنين، علم ذلك عند الله سبحانه وتعالى.


----------



## pic2007 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*العقل الصحيح لا يخالف النقل الصحيح!!!*



jomma قال:


> بارك الله فيك سيد بيك، سألت سؤال مهم من اين سيأتي الكون بالطاقة؟ مما اضطرني للإجابة. ان سعيد جدا اليوم لأنك اعترفت بأن الكون لن يأتي بطاقة إضافية، وهذا يا سيدي الكريم هو بعينه قانون حفظ الطاقة الذي لم تؤمن به. هل رفعت الراية البيضاء؟ ام انك سوف تتراجع عن كلامك؟
> 
> نعم الطاقة التي خلقها الله في بداية الخليقة *ثابتة في مقدارها* (قانون حفظ الطاقة)، ولكنها *تفقد تركيزها* (القانون الثاني)، وعندما يصل التركيز إلى اقل مستوياته عندها تطوى السماء، ووعد الله بأنه عز وجل سوف يعيد الخلق من جديد، قد يحدث هذا اليوم او بعد الف سنة او مليون سنة او مليارات من السنوات، علم ذلك عند الله سبحانه وتعالى.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السيد جمعة، بارك الله فيك وشكر الله لك سعيك لإظهار الحق وتوضيح المسألة ..... ولكن:

(وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون )
صدق الله العظيم وليس بالطبع للانشغال بالطاقة وخصوصا القانون الثاني!!!

وقد تكفل الله بأرزاق جميع المخلوقات {وهذا لا بد يعني الطاقة وان ندرة الطاقة هي وهم}
حتى ان وجهة النظر الرسمية دعت الى تحديد النسل{هذا يشبه العادة الجاهلية وأد البنات } لانه حسب ادعاءاتها فان الموارد لا تكفي لتلبية الاحتياجات لهذه الاعداد المتزايدة من السكان!!
*( **الشيطان يعدكم الفقر ويأمركم بالفحشاء والله يعدكم مغفرة منه وفضلا والله واسع عليم ** ( 268 ) **يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا وما يذكر إلا أولو الألباب ** ( 269 ) ) 

*سبحان الله العظيم: *يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا وما يذكر إلا أولو الألباب*


هذه المعجزة تثبت بطلان وزيف هذه المناهج المصممة في الغرب {من طرف هؤلاء الابالسة المسيطرين الكبار ومعاونيهم} لاستعباد جميع شعوب الارض!:
*معجزة الإسراء والمعراج ؟*
هل حدثت المعجزة بالروح أو بالجسد أو بهما معا ؟ قد يقول قائل: إن رحلة الإسراء (ومن باب أولى: رحلة المعراج) حدثت لرسول الله منامًا، أي: رؤيا منامية، يعني بروحه دون جسده. ونحن نقول لهذا القائل: إن الرحلة الأرضية، وكذلك الرحلة العلوية، حدثتا معًا بالروح والجسد معًا، والأدلة الدامغة على ذلك كثيرة، وأقربها إلينا كلمات القرآن والتي تشير الى ذلك، فلم يقل الله: (سبحان الذي أسرى بروح عبده)، وإنما قال: {سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده}، أي: روحًا وجسدًا.. وهكذا يكون الإنسان (العبد) بشقيه الروح والجسد. 

*الله أكبر بأي سرعة عُرج بحبيبنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم؟
نعم تبدو سرعة الضوء كسرعة سلحفاة مقارنة بهذه السرعة الفائقة!!!

مهلا ماذا عن نظرية..والتي تقول باستحالة..
بالفعل هي نظرية وليست حقيقة علمية!
انها مجرد تخمينات وتكهنات الهدف الاساسي منها هو ابقاء السيطرة على شعوب العالم!
السيطرة من خلال الروح والطاقة والغذاء والدواء!

لكن هذا الواقع المزيف لحد الجنون والذي ليس سوى من صنع الأبالسة بثوب آدمي، وليس غريبا ان تتجاهل كافة وسائل الاعلام كل ما يشير الى هؤلاء الابالسة وسلالتهم الجهنمية لانها مملوكة او تخضع لهم:
*
*من الوقائع الصاعقة ان يملك ....بنك انكلترا ....منذ 400 سنة ...ليس الحكومة البريطانية العتيدة ....وكذلك الحال في فرنسا ....وهولندا وغيرها ....من الدول المهمة .....و الادهى ان نفس الجهة التي تملك كل هذه البنوك وهي نفسها تملك اكبر مصرف عالمي وهو..........الذي يعطي الاوامر بالاصلاحات المالية و الاقتصادية (و النصائح الطيبة ) لكافة البنوك المركزية لكل الدول ...حيث غالبا ما يكون من نتائج هذه النصائح الطيبة مشاكل و ثورات و نتائج اجتماعية غاية في السوء على كل حكومة تأخذ بها .

**وكما ذكربعض الباحثين ممن تجرأ وتحدث عن الممنوع ، فهذه ليست نظرية مؤامرة ، بل برنامج تم التحضير له والبدء بتنفيذه منذ مئات السنين 
ومن اهم اللاعبين فيه حاليا:
* *بيلدربيرج هو * *  حكومة الظل العالمية    أو    المنظمة السرية التي تحكم العالم *  *وهو أكبر تجمع أو ( لوبي ) سري للشخصيات الـ*   (ULTRA- V I P )*  ،  أو الشخصيات الدولية الهامة جدا من أفراد الصفوة العليا في أوروبا وأمريكا ، وكلهم من القادرين على تسيير السياسة الدولية من خلف أبواب مغلقة  .، وبالتالي فاجتماعاته ليست مجرد مناسبة سنوية للاحتفال التقليدي بالتقدّم نحو الحكومة العالمية ، وإنما هي مجالس قيادية عليا    " تأمر فتطاع "    .*​ 
   *إن بيلدربيرج حسب الترتيب الهرمي الأيديولوجي للماسونية العالمية ، هو المنظمة السرية للرأسمالية العالمية التي تخطّط بل تهيمن بالفعل على العالم كله وتديره لمصلحة أعضاءها الشخصيّة ، وهو يعتبر لدى صفوة رجال المال والأعمال الدوليين بمثابة : " الغرفة العليا لكبار كهنة الرأسمالية " . 
*​ *وكما يقول احدهم من أمريكا:
**وذلك لأننا أثناء السنوات الثماني الماضية شهدنا في حقيقة الأمر عدداً من المؤامرات المعقدة. فقد تآمرت إدارة بوش لدفع الأميركيين وغيرهم إلى حرب غير شرعية ، بالاستعانة بأدلة ملفقة. فهل من الغريب إذاً أن يحاول العديد من العقلاء فهم الواقع السياسي الذي أصبح مبهماً ؟ وحين نجد حتى المسؤولين عن لجنة التحقيق في أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر وقد تبرءوا من استنتاجاتهم التي توصلوا إليها (وذلك بعد أن اكتشفوا أنها كانت مبنية على أدلة مستمدة بواسطة التعذيب)، فهل من المستغرب أن يطالب العديد من الناس بتحقيق ثانٍ ؟
في كثير من الأحيان يكون المواطنون الذين ينقبون عند هوامش الخطاب السائد لملاحقة مثل هذه النظريات هم أنفسهم الذين ينشرون الأخبار التي تتجاهلها وسائل الإعلام الرئيسية. على سبيل المثال، تطلب الأمر التدخل من جانب أليكس جونز{مصور افلام وثائقيات} ، وهو أحد "منظري المؤامرات"، لإظهار وثائق عن استخدام "تكنولوجيا الميكروويف" من جانب قوات الشرطة ضد مواطنين أميركيين. ولقد أكدت صحيفة نيويوركر هذه الرواية بعد وقت طويل دون نسب الفضل إلى المصدر الأصلي.

وما خفي كان أعظم!
باختصار شديد فان الطاقة الحرة لا تتعارض مع الدين ابدا! ان الطاقة الحرة هي هدية الى جميع المخلوقات!! 
مازال الطرح عندي منطقيا وواقعيا جدا.
تحياتي.
*


----------



## jomma (16 نوفمبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> *باختصار شديد فان الطاقة الحرة لا تتعارض مع الدين ابدا! ان الطاقة الحرة هي هدية الى جميع المخلوقات!! *
> *مازال الطرح عندي منطقيا وواقعيا جدا.*


 
سيدي الكريم: *من قال ان الطاقة الحرة تتعارض مع الدين،* الطاقة الحرة هي الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح، والطاقة الجوفية، و ......، . المهم ان نستوعب ونكتشف التقنيات المناسبة لإستغلالها، كل انواع الطاقة الحرة هي محدودة حتى وان دامت لملايين السنين، وهذا لا يعني بأي حال من الأحوال خلق الطاقة من العدم، و لاعلاقه له بالمحركات دائمة الحركة.:28:​


----------



## م.عماد ك (17 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> سيدي الكريم: *من قال ان الطاقة الحرة تتعارض مع الدين،* الطاقة الحرة هي الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح، والطاقة الجوفية، و ......، . المهم ان نستوعب ونكتشف التقنيات المناسبة لإستغلالها، كل انواع الطاقة الحرة هي محدودة حتى وان دامت لملايين السنين، وهذا لا يعني بأي حال من الأحوال خلق الطاقة من العدم، و لاعلاقه له بالمحركات دائمة الحركة.:28:​


أخي الكريم جمعة 
دائما وأبدا كل من يعارض فكرة الطاقة الحرة (خارج الهواء والماء ووووو الخ) تراه يضع جدارا لا يمكن تجاوزه وممنوع وينعت بالجهل !!! ألا وهو قانون حفظ الطاقة !!!! المرصوف في الكتب التي أملوها علينا وأرغمونا على فهم هذا القانون بأنه تعدي على الخالق !!!
أخي الكريم
خلق الطاقة من العدم هذا أمر مفروغ منه بلا شك ولا يدعي الخلق من أحد إلا من كان به مس أو إختلال في تركيبة الدماغ والتفكير وسوء التدبر ...يعني أحمق .....أو كافر 
الطاقة موجودة بل سأقول الطاقات علم منها ماعلم وما خفي على الكثير كان أعظم (وسأتحفظ على كثير من الأمور الملموسة) ولكن لمن يكتشفها و لمن هداه الله لإخراجها للوجود من أصل وجودها المخفي أي المخلوقة
أخي الكريم وغني لك ناصح أمين 
نكران شئ أجهله لا يعني عدم وجوده فمابالك بمن ينكره لجهله به فقط؟! وهذا مارأيت من الأخوة الكثير والكثير ....والتزمت سببه فقط ما أملوه علينا رغم أنفنا ورضينا طوعا وكرها وأنا منهم (لأجل الشهادة)
أخي الكريم وأخاطب الجميع هنا (ولتظنوا بي الظنون كما تشاؤون)
!!!!!!! أمر الطاقة من أعظم العلوم على الأرض !!!!!!!!
وأمر الطاقة هو أمر شرعي بحت , قبل كونه علما ,,,والعلم تابع لشرع الله بكل معنى الكلمة
فما أجمل الإبحار بشرع الله والتأمل بخلقه تعالى مع العلم ......
قديما دخلت في هذه المواضيع ورأيت عجائب الردود ....والكثير من كان يعارض الفكرة 
إعتبر نفسه (هو الفهمان وكأنه أوتي من كل شئ سببا وعلما)وغيره مادون !!!
تراجعت عن المشاركات لأسباب ذكرتها وأخرى لم أذكرها ولأمور شتى شغلتني 
أخي الكريم 
فلنقل ,قد تعلمنا هذا القانون وغيره من القوانين من كتبنا الدراسية فقط . ويجب إتباعها .....بالقول
(الله أعلم ) وهنا الخير 
إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء .......وفوق كل ذي علم عليم 
وهدى الله يهبه لمن يشاء ...........وقل ربي زدني علما
وما أتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا .......والله يهدي من يشاء 
كل هذا وأكثر ,ليس في علم الشرع فقط إنما متبوع بالعلوم الأخرى
الخالق قد خلق
والمخلوق أوجد تباعا ما خلق له
هذا وإعذر أخاك فسردي قد يكون مشتت وأظن وصلت الفكرة
والله يعلم بالقلوب وما تخفي الصدور


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله أخي م.عمادك كل خير على مشاركتك 


أخي م.عمادك هناك عبارتان متناقضتان في مشارتك
الأولى ترفض قانون بقاء الطاقة و الثانية تؤيده



م.عماد ك قال:


> دائما وأبدا كل من يعارض فكرة الطاقة الحرة (خارج الهواء والماء ووووو الخ) تراه يضع جدارا لا يمكن تجاوزه وممنوع وينعت بالجهل !!! ألا وهو قانون حفظ الطاقة !!!! المرصوف في الكتب التي أملوها علينا وأرغمونا على فهم هذا القانون بأنه تعدي على الخالق !!!





م.عماد ك قال:


> أخي الكريم
> خلق الطاقة من العدم هذا أمر مفروغ منه بلا شك ولا يدعي الخلق من أحد إلا من كان به مس أو إختلال في تركيبة الدماغ والتفكير وسوء التدبر ...يعني أحمق .....أو كافر



هذا يعني قانون بقاء الطاقة 



و لكن العبارة الأتية 



م.عماد ك قال:


> الطاقة موجودة بل سأقول الطاقات علم منها ماعلم وما خفي على الكثير كان أعظم (وسأتحفظ على كثير من الأمور الملموسة) ولكن لمن يكتشفها و لمن هداه الله لإخراجها للوجود من أصل وجودها المخفي أي المخلوقة



تعني هناك نوع جديد من الطاقة موجود يمكن أن يكتشف و هذا لا يخالف قانون بقاء الطاقة




و أخيرا أخي م.عمادك لك أن تسأل هذه المواضيع موجوده في الملتقى من سنة 2006 حتى الآن 2012 و لم تنتج شيء جديد لماذا !!


----------



## م.عماد ك (18 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> جزاك الله أخي م.عمادك كل خير على مشاركتك
> 
> 
> أخي م.عمادك هناك عبارتان متناقضتان في مشارتك
> ...


 بارك الله بك أخي محمد
لا يوجد تناقض في كلامي وإنما طرحي بجملة بسيطة ألا وهي أن الطاقة أو الطاقات المجهولة
لدى الكثير موجودة فعلا وأصولا بخلق خالق .....فإن جهلنا إيجادها فلا يعني إنكارها وبحكم شرع ديننا الحنيف الذي يؤكد تواجدها في المجال المحيط بنا
بقاء الطاقة مادامت الحياة أو فنائها بفناء الدنيا لا يعني عدم وجودها !
سخر الله لنا كل شئ وهذا من كلام الله عز وجل فإن إهتدينا إليه فبفضل الله 
المواضيع التي تتعلق بإيجاد طاقة (الموجودة أصولا والمخلوقة) هي من مئات السنين أخي الكريم وليس الأمر بدعة في زمن أصبح في الحليم حيران 
وليس في منتدانا فقط....
وأؤكد لك يوجد من إكتشفها وبأشياء أبسط مما تتخيل وأكتفي قولا هنا(هذا لايدخل بإخفاء العلم شرعا)
الطاقة الخفية والقادرة بقدرة الله أن تحرك الثوابت موجودة .....علمنا ما علم منها بإرادة الله وجهلنا بها لايقعل ....إنكارها 
و عللها بقوانين كما تشاء ......وبلغاتها العلمية كلها التي مسطورة لنا في الكتب 
المهم موجودة وتتشكل لتعطي الظاهر ومضاده 
بأدق وصفا يعني البارد مكن أن يكون ساخنا والأبيض أسودا
بارك الله بك وهدانا وإياكم لما في مصلحة ديننا ودنيانا


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله أخي م.عمادك كل خير 


أخي م.عمادك إن ما تتحدث عنه عن أمكانية وجود نوع جديد من الطاقة لا يخالف "قانون بقاء الطاقة" 

و هذا يعني أنك تتفق معي أنه يمكن أن يكون هناك نوع جديد من الطاقة موجود و نحن لم نكتشفه و هذا لا يخالف قانون بقاء الطاقة

و الأمثلة على ذلك كثيره في تطور العلوم من إكتشاف الطاقة المغناطيسية و الطاقة النواوية و غيرها كان في فترة زمنية لم يكتشف ثم اكتشف 



و جزاك الله كل خير






م.عماد ك قال:


> بارك الله بك أخي محمد
> لا يوجد تناقض في كلامي وإنما طرحي بجملة بسيطة ألا وهي أن الطاقة أو الطاقات المجهولة
> لدى الكثير موجودة فعلا وأصولا بخلق خالق .....فإن جهلنا إيجادها فلا يعني إنكارها وبحكم شرع ديننا الحنيف الذي يؤكد تواجدها في المجال المحيط بنا
> بقاء الطاقة مادامت الحياة أو فنائها بفناء الدنيا لا يعني عدم وجودها !
> ...


----------



## jomma (18 نوفمبر 2011)

م.عماد ك قال:


> أخي الكريم جمعة
> دائما وأبدا كل من يعارض فكرة الطاقة الحرة (خارج الهواء والماء ووووو الخ) تراه يضع جدارا لا يمكن تجاوزه وممنوع وينعت بالجهل !!! ألا وهو قانون حفظ الطاقة !!!! المرصوف في الكتب التي أملوها علينا وأرغمونا على فهم هذا القانون بأنه تعدي على الخالق !!!
> أخي الكريم
> خلق الطاقة من العدم هذا أمر مفروغ منه بلا شك ولا يدعي الخلق من أحد إلا من كان به مس أو إختلال في تركيبة الدماغ والتفكير وسوء التدبر ...يعني أحمق .....أو كافر
> الطاقة موجودة بل سأقول الطاقات علم منها ماعلم وما خفي على الكثير كان أعظم (وسأتحفظ على كثير من الأمور الملموسة) ولكن لمن يكتشفها و لمن هداه الله لإخراجها للوجود من أصل وجودها المخفي أي المخلوقة



سيدي الكريم: م. عماد، نتفق على ان الطاقة الحرة لا تعني بأي حال من الأحوال خلق الطاقة من العدم، وهذه خطوة جيدة نحو توحيد النقاش، بارك الله فيك وفي المهندس محمد المصري، وبالتوفيق انشاءالله.


----------



## pic2007 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*النقل الصحيح لا يتعارض مع العقل الصحيح!!*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

لقد صعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الى السماء في ثوان او دقائق معدودة وتجاوز كل النجوم وكما اخبرنا فيما رواه عنه ابن عباس انه رأى النجوم كالقناديل المعلقة في السماء أصغرها كالجبل العظيم. ولم يخبرنا صلى الله عليه وسلم انه رأى الفراعنة وهم يبنون الاهرامات على الارض، او انه رأى موسى عليه السلام وهو يجاوز البحر ببني اسرائيل وفرعون يغرق من وراءه. ولو تعذر رؤية هؤلاء لبعد المسافة، فانه ايضا لم يخبرنا أنه رأى طوفان نوح عليه السلام لماذا لم يرى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك الأمر. ولا غيره من احداث الماضي، كما تنص عليه "النظريات الحالية " وما يشك مسلم صحيح الايمان أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم عرج به الى السماء بروحه وجسده، يقظة لا مناما.

ان وجهة النظر الرسمية حول النسبية والفضاء المنحني والبعد الرابع للزمن وغيرها كان يجب ألا تنطلي على المؤمنين أولي النهى، أولي الألباب، ولا ان ينساقوا بتأييدها و ترويجها، ومعظمهم يعلم الله لايفهمها ولن يفهمها لأنها كلمات هو قائلها {بكل بساطة كان قد قام المزعوم علامة و عبقرية الفيزياء في القرن العشرين بانتحالها من عدة مصادر مختلفة! والامر مؤكد وجد خطير}!!


والمنصف في القول عندما يرى ما يتم على الساحة العلمية، يشهد بأن ثمة كيد عالمي لاطفاء نور الله. وان كثيرا من العلماء المسلمين يتناوبون "النفخ" دون قصد لاتمام هذه العملية.

اسأل الله لي ولكم الهداية
تحياتي.


----------

